# The Simpsons Movie



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a must see! I just saw it and it is hillarious! It is by far the funniest movie I've seen in ages. There is so much adult humor and controversial content, it finally rivals the levels of South Park. It has jokes that any group of people would find funny. The plot is really good too, it flows well and hardly ever gets boring. It's like every episode of the Simpsons was leading up to this. You have to see this movie!
5/5 Stars!


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 27, 2007)

No spoilers, I promise! C'mon people, post in here!


----------



## hypr (Jul 27, 2007)

I plan on seeing it soon, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## BigRed (Jul 28, 2007)

Meh, I dont want to turn away people form seeing the movie, but I give it a 80/100... and I'm being generous. However, critics had a blast with it, and my favorite site for reviews gave it an 88%, which is astounding (website being RottenTomatoes DOT com).


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 28, 2007)

I am a simpsons nut. Have been since forever, seriously - I have a problem. So naturally, I was cautious of the movie. If they frigged it up, it would taint the whole franchise. 

I saw it Thursday, and I'm so relieved! It was really good. Humor like old episodes, dosen't feel like it drags, dosen't feel like it's pushing too much of an agenda. 

So if you were a simposons fear who was a little worried, fear not, it's not the let down you were scared of


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 28, 2007)

Saw it last night. The humor was mostly spot on but the animation was quite different from the series, actually closer to Futurama with all the toonshader.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 28, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Saw it last night. The humor was mostly spot on but the animation was quite different from the series, actually closer to Futurama with all the toonshader.



Yeah, I'm guessing they used computers for a lot of it. It looked so 3-d!


----------



## Ember (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm still dubious about it. I HATE the way they've animated it. Makes me want to vomit in Matt Groening's face.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 28, 2007)

But is it really worth a movie in the end? I suppose I'll see it soon, just to judge it. I stand firmly by saying they should of done one years ago (one that got released).


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 28, 2007)

For the movie itself, I believe the writers got it right since there was a decline in quality for the recent Simpsons episodes. Prior to the movie's premiere, I did a forum thread about my own personal top 10 simpsonbs episodes. If you have a favorite episode, or either a top 5 or top 10 list, check it out:

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=11010

After seeing the movie, I did a journal entry about a brief explanation about animation during the past 7 years. Here it is:

http://furaffinity.info/journal/172458/


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 28, 2007)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because it WAS 3D. Same way they do Futurama.


----------



## sedric (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got back from this and I'd have to say it was good. With a lot of _Simpsons_ episodes in recent years there's been the problem of basically trying to be _Family Guy_, which I think they managed to cut down on here. Plus it was consistent, rather than just being several episodes strung together. That said, watching it reminds me how far away from 1990 we are. "Call Of The Simpsons" this ain't


----------



## DavidN (Jul 29, 2007)

It definitely looked more like Futurama, but I did enjoy it when I went to see it last night - I thought that it was going too quickly at first to cram in all the characters possible, but it soon settled down. And the popular culture references were clever without being annoying.

I also agree that it was a lot more daring than the TV version - one scene near the beginning in particular nearly made me fall off my chair. Those who have seen it will know what it was.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I saw it last Saturday, and I must say it was an almighty lol. There were a couple of points that weren't really that funny, and I was dissappointed that they just dropped the pig completley, but overall it was great.

I thought the naked bit was _hilarious_


----------



## soundhound (Jul 31, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I thought the naked bit was _hilarious_


The audience I saw it with did this HUGE collective gasp and I heard some little kid at the back of the theater go "OH MY GOD!!!!!! MOM! OH MY GOD! DID YOU SEE THAT?"


----------



## Poink (Jul 31, 2007)

It's awesome, I recomand it to everyone.
I usually HATE when a successful show become a movie (( X-files movie was SHIT ) but... wow, this movie is great.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> I was dissappointed that they just dropped the pig completley



That's just true to Simpsons formula though. The pig was just a plot device, like a lot of Simpsons episodes that start out one way and go a completely different path, they just stretched it out longer since it's a movie.


----------



## soundhound (Jul 31, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pig is supposed to show up in the next season of the show.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

There's going to be another season?? Jesus, I thought they were ending the series with the movie. I got a feeling this new addition to the cast will be the Simpsons officially jumping the shark - if they haven't already.


----------



## Option7 (Jul 31, 2007)

I just remembered, I can't remember at exactly what point, but at some time near the beginning when homer gets pwned, some kid near the front of the cinema goes 'Ha ha!' in that Nelson voice. I thought it was brilliant.


----------



## LobaHuskita (Aug 6, 2007)

soundhound said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one expected to see that-at-all! I thought that was just brilliant, even thought it was crude. But it's the Simpsons. When everyone saw that in the theatre, there was a huge amount of applause and woots! XD


----------



## quark (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm really leery about seeing the movie, since I cannot stomach to watch any episode of the Simpsons past season 9.  For me, the show has gone far beyond merely jumping the shark.  It's a pale imitation of the great show that it once was.  The episode where Marge gets breast implants, and where the various men of Springfield serenade her was, to quote Comic Book Guy, ' worst episode ever'
However, if some of the humour from the earlier seasons was there, I would definitely check it out.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Aug 6, 2007)

I say seeing it in a huge, crowded theater made it SO much better, with the simultanious audience reactions and all.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 12, 2007)

I just saw it a few hours ago, and I did like it.  A lot of funny gags and good story.  At least nobody in the audience sang along to the Spider Pig song when Homer sings it (a coworker of mine saw it and the audience did sing along :lol.  I mean, I heard that song a lot from many people even before I saw the movie!  At least now I finally got to see the movie so I could possibly sing that song with everyone else who saw it. XD


----------

